# looking for a campsite in the New Forest



## surfstar (Sep 30, 2008)

I have been looking around the site but am not finding any sites in the new forest. We are after pleasant surroundings and pet friendly good walks etc. Any recommendations?


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Try:

Forest Holidays


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

Try Green Hill Farm Camping and Caravan Park, Landford Wilts. Tel 02380 811506. Over 18s only. Motorhome + 2 adults + electrics £15. First dog free. Open all year

Ian


----------



## theorch (Sep 15, 2007)

I agree with tonyt try Forest Holidays, we are going to their Holmsley site near Burley this week. our second time this year quite informal site but has most amenities and lots of walks in the forest
good luck 
Graham


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*New Forest*

Hi Surfstar

Try Setthorns near Brockenhurst.( Forest Holidays) Brilliant site with some electric hookups or at the cheaper end £8-00 just a pitch, in the forest, with access to water and toilet dump. You can go for their superior pitches £13-oo with electric and a wooden table if you are Inclined but there are no toilets, showers, washing machines etc. Its nature in the raw. If you are over 60 you get a discount (30%). Great place for dogs, cycling and walking.

Keep em waxed.............Ned


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

The new Caravan Club Centenary site is good


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I think the all the Forest holidays sites in the New Forest are either closed or will close after this weekend except Setthorns. The CC have the Centenary site, and the one near Brockenhurst, Blacknowl. 

And most of them are listed in the MHF database, under Hampshire or Dorset.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Setthorns is the only Forest Holidays (ex Forestry Commission) site that is open in the New Forest all year.

There are some pleasant walks straight from the site including a disused railway line for a easy bike ride. The plain across the road is a wonderful ramble especially up into the woods on the far side.

Although the 'select' pitches cost more you do get more space and a drier pitch. The Oaken Bottom area is still looking a bit sad and can get quite mucky underfoot.


----------



## surfstar (Sep 30, 2008)

Great advice all round. Thanks! I will get booked up.


----------



## RUSSELLPM (Aug 7, 2008)

surfstar said:


> I have been looking around the site but am not finding any sites in the new forest. We are after pleasant surroundings and pet friendly good walks etc. Any recommendations?


SANDY BALLS IS GOOD, ACTUALLY IN NEW FOREST.


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

RUSSELLPM said:


> surfstar said:
> 
> 
> > I have been looking around the site but am not finding any sites in the new forest. We are after pleasant surroundings and pet friendly good walks etc. Any recommendations?
> ...


At a price. Very expensive there IMO

Moterhomer


----------



## maggielou (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi

Walk straight out of the site into the forest from The Red Shoot Caravan site. Its a nice site with all facilities and heated showers/toilets but it is expensive. £18 Sunday to Thursday and £24 Friday & Saturday. plus £1 per day for the dog.

There is a nice pub just at the entrance to the site which serves good food all day including breakfast. The food is not expensive and you can also choose from the menu and take it back to your van. Lovely.

Dogs are allowed in the pub.

Cross the road immediately outside the site and there are miles and miles of easy walk pathways through the forest.

The forest is just fantastic so enjoy wherever you stay.

Cheers

Maggie


----------



## surfstar (Sep 30, 2008)

We have decided to go with Holmsley site with Forest Holidays. Mainly because Setthorns was fully booked! 
If anyone has been to Holmsley whats it like with regard to walks etc direct from site?



theorch said:


> I agree with tonyt try Forest Holidays, we are going to their Holmsley site near Burley this week. our second time this year quite informal site but has most amenities and lots of walks in the forest
> good luck
> Graham


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Yes, excellent walking directly from the site - open heath all round. It's also interesting following the old airfield runways both on the site and around abouts.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I went to Sandy Balls once or twice......I had to, I mean, with a name like that, you just got to see it haven't you?


Nice site actually, although quite dear I thought, and, no abrasions on or around the nether bits.


----------



## rosmic (Oct 9, 2005)

We live in the New Forest and you can't beat Setthorns Camp site in the new forest. There's lots of walking or cycling along the disused railway track. Deer, rabbits, squirrels and many different birds so take your bird feeder and have a really good stay. and yes your dog will be welcome. Rosmic


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

SETTHORNS open all year round. OK


----------

